# 6-Inch Wrist, Does A G-Shock Suit This Wrist? Help!



## AmoxiiCRZ (Apr 2, 2012)

I had a look at this watch and I like it very much but I am worried the watch is to big in terms of the "W" of the dial and it may over cover my wrist making the watch far to big for my wrist

My wrist measures a maximum of 6-Inches, and my body is of a slender athletic build, maybe my body appearance may make the watch a little more suitable?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-GA-100-1A1ER-G-Shock-Black-UK-Seller-NEW-/260937409208?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3cc114e2b8#ht_3534wt_1031

I need some advice! Thanks!

Dave


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Drink beer Dave, and lots of it. You will fill out nicely and can then wear any watch you like. Trust me, I should know :lol:

And welcome.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got a couple of those, one in black and the other in yellow, and they are bleedin' massive mate! :lol:

My wrist is 7.5 inches and they look just about right to me. Here's a quick pic of the yellow one:










As for whether they look too big or not, that is entirely a personal choice so only you can answer that one.

Oh, and welcome to the forum, from one Dave to another (common as muck!)


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

That watch will look too big on your wrists, I would imagine. 50mm width! You ought to keep to sub-40mm cases unless you want to look like a schoolboy wearing his daddy's watch.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

are you looking for a chunky watch if so go for it.

try it, if you like it keep it, if you dont fancy it after a day or three then sell it again.

if you buy at the right price you should make most of your money back...

just call me "flipper"


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

AbingtonLad said:


> Drink beer Dave, and lots of it. You will fill out nicely and can then wear any watch you like. Trust me, I should know :lol:
> 
> And welcome.


Not strictly true, i have drank my share, wrists are 8 and quarter odd, always have to panic over the size of straps


----------



## AmoxiiCRZ (Apr 2, 2012)

AbingtonLad said:


> Drink beer Dave, and lots of it. You will fill out nicely and can then wear any watch you like. Trust me, I should know :lol:
> 
> And welcome.


lool! seriously I appreciate the "wear and forget attitude" :sweatdrop: but image is quite important to me :wallbash:


----------



## AmoxiiCRZ (Apr 2, 2012)

Davey P said:


> I've got a couple of those, one in black and the other in yellow, and they are bleedin' massive mate! :lol:
> 
> My wrist is 7.5 inches and they look just about right to me. Here's a quick pic of the yellow one:
> 
> ...


Yea thats what I mean you said fit perfectly and your wrist is like 7.5 :taz: thanks for the picture gives me more of a rough idea on how much wrist it will cover :thumbup:


----------



## AmoxiiCRZ (Apr 2, 2012)

shadowninja said:


> That watch will look too big on your wrists, I would imagine. 50mm width! You ought to keep to sub-40mm cases unless you want to look like a schoolboy wearing his daddy's watch.


LOOL..


----------



## AmoxiiCRZ (Apr 2, 2012)

desmondus rotundus said:


> are you looking for a chunky watch if so go for it.
> 
> try it, if you like it keep it, if you dont fancy it after a day or three then sell it again.
> 
> ...


Hmm.. nowadays its about style right, chunky is funky but for 6 inch wrist? hmm still thinking!


----------



## AmoxiiCRZ (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys :notworthy: overall I think it is a little to big, but I need to think of it as a style and not for perfect fitment, also.. are there any cool looking casio g-shocks that are possibly smaller? maybe a 38 - 42 dial :yes:


----------



## AmoxiiCRZ (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry guys I know this has nothing to do with my topic I put up, but im trying to access my "My Profile" so I could display a picture up, when I click it says "



You are not permitted to view member profile"
​


:mda:
​


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

Smaller than that monster but the muts nuts. Solar, atomic , reverse dial. Wear this every day to work,an it's tough as **** !!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

In my opinion no watch can be too big.

For me it is bigger the better, a good solid thick watch just feels so much better than a thin watch.


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

get one of these, wear it or a few weeks and you'll have an arm like arnie (only the one mind) 1/2 a pound of watch im pretty sure it deflects bullets too!!


----------

